# Android Apps Crashing For No Reason



## Adze95 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi all!

I have a Samsung J1 Ace, which I've had for nearly 2 years now. Everything's been mostly fine up until now, except that lately most of my apps have started crashing one way or another. I have to walk on eggshells when I use Gmail, Steam, Facebook, Twitter, etc. because the slightest error will make the whole thing crash. In fact I can't even use Gmail and Steam to begin with.

I would have made a point that maybe the apps are just really buggy and it's not my phone's fault, but I can count at least 5 apps that seem to crash for absolutely no reason. It SEEMS like they always crash when they try to open menus: Gmail crashes when I open emails, Facebook crashes when I try to open pages, my guitar tab app crashes straight away when I open it.

I have no idea what to do, I've cleared the cache data for the affected apps, and I've deleted them and reinstalled them. They're all up to date too. My phone's software's been up to date for the last year or so with no new updates. I have no idea what might be causing the problems.

The only things I haven't done so far are scanning for viruses and formatting the whole thing and starting from scratch and I'm planning on doing both very soon. Is there anything else that I should be doing at this point?

Answers are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

do you have a memory card? Try transferring the apps to a memory card this will free up system memory and stop apps crashing, 8gb micro sd card would be fine. also use norton clean.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.symantec.cleansweep&hl=en_GB


----------



## Adze95 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yup I have a memory card, but it's full. Can't spare any space either. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Adze95 (Apr 7, 2015)

There's been a development.


----------



## Adze95 (Apr 7, 2015)

I went ahead and did an antivirus scan, and found nothing wrong. I've now done a factory reset and my apps STILL don't work. Please, if you have any idea what I might be able to do, please let me know.


----------

